
Mysterious Wow Signal Came from Comets, Not Aliens, Claims Scientist - ourmandave
http://gizmodo.com/mysterious-wow-signal-came-from-comets-not-aliens-cl-1752331824
======
acheron
Non-Gawker link: [https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn28747-famous-wow-
sign...](https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn28747-famous-wow-signal-might-
have-been-from-comets-not-aliens/)

~~~
JakeAl
Appreciate the non-Gawker link.

------
poelzi
no advanced civ is using hertz EM waves. Hertz EM waves are only good for
broadcasts and look at us, we already replacing broadcast TV with IPtv. If our
phycisists would not be so blind and look into the predicted (Lord Kelvin) and
discovered (Tesla) scalar waves and would try to understand how smith coils
work, we would also not use Hertz EM waves for our point2point connections,
which turn the spectrum into a unnecessary shared medium. But that would
require thinking outside the box...

